

Show HN: Forum for Startups - vipivip
http://www.discussstartups.com/

======
dholowiski
Cool, but looks like you've got a classic chicken and egg problem here. No
posts, no users. Might be a good idea to recruit some friends to do some Q&A?

EDIT: I tried to register - I think your Captcha thingy is broken because I
tried about 10 times and failed.

------
inportb
You seem to have a lot of topics without a lot of posts. May I suggest
consolidating the topics until there is enough activity to justify the fine-
grained classification? It might simultaneously improve focus and reduce
maintenance workload.

